
Professor Watchlist Is Seen as Threat to Academic Freedom - dragonbonheur
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/28/us/professor-watchlist-is-seen-as-threat-to-academic-freedom.html
======
coreyp_1
Seen by whom? I see it as a beautiful check and balance.

